
Show HN: Reclaim – an adaptive calendar app that plans time for your routines - Lightbody
https://reclaim.ai/daily-habits/
======
Lightbody
Hello Hacker News!

Even though I'm only modestly active, Hacker News and its community have been
a staple in my life pretty much since launch, through 3 startups and 3 kids.
So I'd love to hear what folks think of my latest creation.

We launched it last week and have pretty different messaging than "policy
engine" for the general public. But for this audience I figured it's a more
helpful description.

I'd love to answer any questions about the product or the technical details
for how we built it. And of course, feedback is very welcome.

Thank you!

~~~
e15ctr0n
Hi there! This is a great product idea and deserves more attention on HN.
Please ask @dang to see if he can get your more front-page time.

One point of feedback: you mention "policy engine" in your Show HN title but
your website uses the word "habits". You should use consistent messaging.

~~~
Lightbody
Ha I’ll give it a shot. I’d love more exposure, not just because it’s a bit
self serving but also because time management is a topic I care a ton about.

Re: phrasing... I purposely chose a more techie (and I suppose accurate) term
here. But we didn’t for our default messaging because “regular” people
wouldn’t really grok a “policy engine”. Or perhaps you’re saying you think
they would? :)

~~~
e15ctr0n
I'm saying that you should pick a term, make sure everyone groks your meaning,
and stick to it. :-)

I used to work for an organization that was extremely meeting-heavy. My
colleague would block his entire calendar on Fridays just so he could have a
day free to focus on getting things done.

